# What bones should I ask the butcher for?



## izaseth (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi. My GR is 14 months and is not raw fed but I would like her to have some bones to chomp on during the day. Is there anything specific which would be the best type of bone for her or does it not really matter?

I'd be really grateful for any advice as I'm a complete novice at all of this!

Thanks.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Any bones are fine, I'd avoid weight bearing bones though such as knuckle bones as they're too hard and can damage a dogs teeth!


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

I have never specified with my butcher, he just gives me something! He cuts them in half too as I told him how small Betty was. Last bones we got were lamb bones- not sure where from. Betty loved them, it had a knuckle on the end (but not a massive one- think perhaps it went into shoulder socket) loads of yummy meat on and then when she couldn't (or couldn't be bothered) to munch through the actual bone part, she spent about an hour sucking the jelly marrow out of the middle!


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

For my greyhound, I used to ask for ribs of mainly lamb. Lamb seems to be okay for most dogs (if your dog is okay with pork, then pork ribs are very similar) and the big ribs, the ones that aren't used for rack of ribs are waste for the butcher so they will usually hand them over for free/very small charge.

Morrisons even sell lamb ribs, about £3 is enough for a month.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

The premium bones are the softer brisket bones. Beef marrow bones (the dinasour looking ones), sliced smallish, are very dangerous. If swallowed, they can block intestines.

I hate to write this. (Pet sheep). Lamb neck cut in half, or in slices, for small dogs.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Is this for when you're there to supervise? I wouldn't leave a dog alone with something like a bone, I'd use stuffed kongs.

If it's an extra treat where you are there to supervise, I'd suggest chicken carcasses or lamb ribs/backbone. I'd always introduce a dog to raw with chicken first, and if they're ok with that, then try lamb, which can be a bit richer and might trigger an upset tum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

As Sleeping Lion said, no dog should be left alone when eating. Whilst the risks of choking on bone are exaggerated they do exist. The risk of choking also exist with dry food which I know a lot of people do not realize. Always supervise a dog while eating.

Personally I would also start with chicken, chicken backs/quarters although don't expect them to last 5-10 minutes. Couple of my favorite boney meals are turkey neck or pig tails. Again though they don't last long and a turkey neck can be a complete daily food allowance for a lot of even fairly large dogs.

Which comes to the point. Are you after "entertainment" or teeth cleaning?

I would seriously look at the http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html even if not going to raw feed. There's lots of information in it in regards to bones and how to avoid upset tums/diarrhea which you can get if not careful.

I would never feed leg bones from cattle/deer etc. The other thing which you probably know but worth repeating.. Never cooked bones. This includes those filled "treat" bones you sometimes find in pet stores.


----------



## izaseth (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. These would be bones for her to have whilst I am here - mainly just entertainment for her rather than anything else. She has a Kong etc but I just thought something like a bone may be more instinctively natural for her to chomp on.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

izaseth said:


> Thanks for all the advice. These would be bones for her to have whilst I am here - mainly just entertainment for her rather than anything else. She has a Kong etc but I just thought something like a bone may be more instinctively natural for her to chomp on.


I think this is a good idea. I don't raw feed Betty but she has a raw bone once a week as it helps to keep her teeth nice and clean and she LOVES them- peace and quiet for a couple of hours too! Provided you are supervising I don't think it matters too much, if it is for entertainment (depending on the size of your dog) chicken bones/carcasses won't last long at all. Betty used to have a raw chicken leg once a week and it was gone in 10mins- and she is teeny tiny!


----------



## whitefire (Jun 15, 2012)

no chop bones, no weight bearing bones like legs of cows or knuckle or hip / ball joint bones. and bones cut with a sawmill and no cooked ham bones (because they are cooked!).

lamb heads, lamb spine, pig trotter, ribs (any ribs), chicken bones = great to ask for.


----------

